# New Tamworths (update)



## that's*satyrical (Jul 1, 2012)

We have our 2 new Tamworths home & they have been doing well, and growing well!! Pork Chop & Pork Rind are their names. Today I hosed them down it was so hot. Usually they run but today they looked at me & oinked a thank you in piggie speak. They seem to be trained to their 3 wire pen and stay in well. Hopefully they still will stay in their pens when they get seperated in a week. They love when I come to feed them. They are so smart & so cute. Pics to come soon!! When it's not a hundred bazillion degrees outside.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Jul 5, 2012)

As promised a pic of Pork Chop & Pork Rind:


----------



## Baymule (Jul 5, 2012)

Those are 2 good looking porkers!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jul 5, 2012)

Baymule said:
			
		

> Those are 2 good looking porkers!


X2!!


----------



## that's*satyrical (Jul 6, 2012)

Thanks. I think they're pretty little porkers but I may be a bit biased


----------



## Cornish Heritage (Jul 7, 2012)

> Hopefully they still will stay in their pens when they get seperated in a week.


Why are you separating them? They will be MUCH happier if left together. Pigs are herd animals & need company of their own kind. 

Liz


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jul 7, 2012)

Cuties! I wants some!!


----------



## that's*satyrical (Jul 7, 2012)

Cornish Heritage said:
			
		

> > Hopefully they still will stay in their pens when they get seperated in a week.
> 
> 
> Why are you separating them? They will be MUCH happier if left together. Pigs are herd animals & need company of their own kind.
> ...


Because they are a breeder pair & shouldn't be bred until 8 months old.


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jul 7, 2012)

that's*satyrical said:
			
		

> Cornish Heritage said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whose the male?


----------



## that's*satyrical (Jul 8, 2012)

I think it's the one on the right in the picture. He is longer than the girl & a lighter shade of red.


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jul 8, 2012)

that's*satyrical said:
			
		

> I think it's the one on the right in the picture. He is longer than the girl & a lighter shade of red.


Sooo... one pic? ONE PIC? C'mon, you know us! We're people with no lives who sit around hungry for pictures. FEED US!!


----------



## bjjohns (Jul 8, 2012)

CochinBrahmaLover=) said:
			
		

> that's*satyrical said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


With names like pork chop & pork rind, considering they a a breeding pair, you might have to wait awhile for that food


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jul 8, 2012)

bjjohns said:
			
		

> CochinBrahmaLover=) said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL


----------



## that's*satyrical (Jul 9, 2012)

LOL!! There are a few more pics on the AJJ Farm facebook. But they are all pretty similar. They all get snapped up in the corner of the pen they come to when they are hoping you have more food for them LOL.


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jul 9, 2012)

that's*satyrical said:
			
		

> LOL!! There are a few more pics on the AJJ Farm facebook. But they are all pretty similar. They all get snapped up in the corner of the pen they come to when they are hoping you have more food for them LOL.


Can i buy your goats?????????????????????


Thats*satyrical -- "Why yes you can, ill ship them to you for free"

Me-> "Thanks, Ill PM you my adress, how much are they?"

Thats*satyrical --> "You can have the one in my avvie, for FREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE" 

Me--> "Why thanks!!"


----------



## that's*satyrical (Jul 9, 2012)

LOL sorry I have way too much time, money & love involved in my goaties to give them away for free


----------



## drdoolittle (Jul 9, 2012)

that's*satyrical, just checked out your website-----those are some beautiful goats you have!  If only I didn't have so many bucks right now, I would love to have Clinton----he's gorgeous!


----------



## that's*satyrical (Jul 9, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## Cornish Heritage (Jul 9, 2012)

> Because they are a breeder pair & shouldn't be bred until 8 months old.


Who told you that? The boar will be ready to breed by about 6 mths old BUT you can rest assured that the gilt will not let him near her until she is ready. She will not usually come into heat until she is between 7-10mths old so you have no fear of him breeding her before that time. Some breeders let the gilt miss the first heat & breed on the second. We don't normally do that unless we do not have a boar the right size for the gilt. 

You will find that they are much happier if you leave them together. Pigs are herd animals & need each others company. Right now we are running 7 boars & 17 gilts/sows here. The boars are rarely by themselves, they always have at least one sow for company. (We do not put a boar with another boar! That is asking for trouble - they each have their own pasture.) This makes them much more amiable. If a boar is by himself he has a tendency to be much more ornery & will constantly challenge the fence and if he can smell that gilt in heat he will do whatever he can to get to her. 

Of course they are your pigs & you can do with them what you like but my advice would be to leave them together & let nature take its course 

Liz


----------



## that's*satyrical (Jul 9, 2012)

Cornish Heritage said:
			
		

> > Because they are a breeder pair & shouldn't be bred until 8 months old.
> 
> 
> Who told you that? The boar will be ready to breed by about 6 mths old BUT you can rest assured that the gilt will not let him near her until she is ready. She will not usually come into heat until she is between 7-10mths old so you have no fear of him breeding her before that time. Some breeders let the gilt miss the first heat & breed on the second. We don't normally do that unless we do not have a boar the right size for the gilt.
> ...


Hmmm that's interesting. I'm pretty sure the breeder told my husband this info? But I could be wrong. Really I have done so much more research on the goats than the pigs. The pigs have been more his domain. But, I will let him know about this. Believe me, it's way easier to just leave them together so I'm all for it


----------



## that's*satyrical (Jul 10, 2012)

Eeekkk. Are you sure it's safe to leave them together?? They are barely 4 months old right now & he is already mounting her!! She also is not putting up much of a fight??


----------



## Cornish Heritage (Jul 10, 2012)

> They are barely 4 months old right now & he is already mounting her!! She also is not putting up much of a fight??


Oh he will! They may well play at it but I'm sure he is not actually getting anywhere  Once you start raising your own piglets you will notice that the boys start practicing at a *very* early age. They all stand still for each other - it's quite hilarious to watch. At least you know you have an active boar & one that is ready for action - that is a great sign  By the time she is ready he will know exactly what to do. 


Liz


----------



## mama24 (Jul 11, 2012)

Goats do that, too. Our little buckling started mounting his half sister when he was just a few days old! LOL


----------



## that's*satyrical (Jul 11, 2012)

mama24 said:
			
		

> Goats do that, too. Our little buckling started mounting his half sister when he was just a few days old! LOL


True, but you definitely have to seperate the goats for a few months!!!


----------



## Hillsvale (Jul 11, 2012)

Cornish Heritage said:
			
		

> > Because they are a breeder pair & shouldn't be bred until 8 months old.
> 
> 
> Who told you that? The boar will be ready to breed by about 6 mths old BUT you can rest assured that the gilt will not let him near her until she is ready. She will not usually come into heat until she is between 7-10mths old so you have no fear of him breeding her before that time. Some breeders let the gilt miss the first heat & breed on the second. We don't normally do that unless we do not have a boar the right size for the gilt.
> ...


X2


----------



## that's*satyrical (Jul 11, 2012)

What about when she is ready to farrow? Do we need to seperate him then or is he ok to be with her & the piglets too??


----------



## Cornish Heritage (Jul 11, 2012)

> What about when she is ready to farrow? Do we need to separate him then or is he ok to be with her & the piglets too??


We have never raised Tamworths so I have no clue about a Tamworth boar's temperament. We do NOT have to separate our Large Blacks & nor did we separate our RW's or GOS when we raised them. (All three breeds are known for their docility & laid back temperaments.) The LB boars normally are quite happy to have babies running around their legs & will sit down as gingerly as a sow so as not to squish them. Your first time round will be an experiment for you all - you & the pigs - as you get to know each other & how they react. A gilt is always a little unpredictable as just like humans becoming parents for the first time, nobody is quite sure what to do. 

They only reason we separate the sows from the boars is that if we are feeding extra feed to the sows we do not want the boar to be eating all that extra & getting fat BUT our set up is a little different & we are able to keep a sow with a boar at all times as the girls farrow at different times of the year. One way to do it would be to feed them separately & then let them back together for the rest of the day. You really need to "go with the flow" & see how they get along. If he starts getting mean to the piglets then move him out. 

The piglets will need a creep feed once they are 10-14 days old - some place they can eat without mum & dad stealing all their food. We have free range chickens & turkeys here so that is nearly impossible for us to achieve so we pretty much free feed both the mamas & the piglets during that time. We put a covered 2 hole feeder wherever they are and although the chickens can steal a bit when the pigs have the flaps open they are not able to lift the flaps themselves! Saying that Martin has two girls that are going to farrow very shortly & they will all be staying together as they have a huge pasture & right now we don't have a spare sow to give Martin. Martin is such a sweetheart that we would not leave him alone. He LOVES his girls. We will bring the girls out to feed them extra in the morning & then they will all go back together. 

Liz


----------



## that's*satyrical (Jul 12, 2012)

I know the Tamworths are supposed to be really good mothers as far as being careful not to lay down on & crush the piglets. I'll have to see if I can find out how they are as daddies. Thanks for the info.


----------

